# tc encore extractor



## michigansnorkeler (May 24, 2006)

I have a T/C encore...used...has a swing away extractor...EASY to pull breech plug and clean at the range.

I brought my buddies t/c encore to range today...standard extractor. Had to pull forend to remove extractor to remove breech...not a BIG deal but more involved than mine.

Did not put extractor back on to his. Is this ok???? Seems to shoot the same. I can pull the used primer. Is it necessary???

What are the ramifications???


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Shouldn't be a problem I hunted with mine without the extractor and had no issues. May end up with a little more fouling where the extractor fits. Accuracy didn't change at all.


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

Should be OK. I took mine out the day I got the gun, haven't had any problems.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Lots of folks do this, sometimes the case rim can 'jump' the extractor during loading / unloading and removing the extractor eliminates this.

Especially an issue with belted magnum cases, I find the 209 primers difficult to 'balance' on the extractor prior to locking up, had one fall off morning of a hunting trip and if I didn't notice it I woudl have had a useless gun on the stand that day.

Just keep a pick handy if you need assistance removing the case.


----------

